# can we plant pumpkins on ground that has not been plowed



## Brisket (Sep 29, 2007)

We want to plant some pumpkins on mounds but were wondering if we could plant them without plowing up a field. The grass would grow up to about two feet.


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

My pumpkins grow onto my lawn all the time. I can't mow around them and they do fine.


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

I would do my best to work up the mounds very well. This includes breaking through the existing sod/ hard layer before building your mound. The pumpkins will sprawl over the undug grass area but should do fine if you have given them a good place to put down roots.


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

Pumpkins seem to be weeds for us. Any seed in the compost bin will sprout and grow like mad.


----------



## Brisket (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you all for your help, how high should we make the mounds, we have heard about one foot high and two feet around (a little bigger than a garbage can lid). We will dig up the ground first before making the pile. We have about three yards of chicken poop mixed with all kinds of other stuff, real dark black soil. Quit putting the poop in it one December 1st should it be fine to use June 1st.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

You need to clean up the sod under the pumpkin hills or your plants will be weak competeing with the sod for moisture and nutrients. I have just disced sod ground before then planted on top and it worked pretty good. I had had manure spread on the ground before I disced. Then we kept the area between rows mowed until the pumpkins grew across the gap. I plant my rows about 10 feet apart. Some of my favorite pumpkins to sell are Wolf , which has really huge handles, Howdon Biggie, Sourcerer, and Tom Fox. Good luck with your experiment.
Linda


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Plant pumpkins at the base of a manure pile. They'll get their moisture and nutrients from the manure and run all over the place. I would not plant pumpkins in an unplowed area without doing that, they'll dry out/get choked out from grass.

Jennifer


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Almost lost in the method of growing in mounds is their purpose. Although it allows the soil to be a few degrees warmer, the real purpose was to contain a pile of manure. The seeds germinated in the soil and the roots dined on the manure. Before squash vine borers made it almost impossible to grow squash or pumpkins here, I'd use about 5 gallons of compost as the base of each mound. Then cover it with about 3" of soil. The same would apply for using aged manure. 

Martin


----------

